
Hawaii Baby with Brain Damage Is First U.S. Case Tied to Zika Virus - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/health/hawaii-reports-baby-born-with-brain-damage-linked-to-zika-virus.html
======
sjg007
This is Children of Men level shit. It's time to make the mosquito extinct.

